# How do I use Stream to get my shows on S5 and watch on plane?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

How do I take show with me using Tivo Steam and my Samsung S5 phone on Android? 

I have everything working fine but can't figure how to get my show(s) stored locally on the S5.

Obviously, on a plane I won't have Wifi.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

You can't right now download shows with stream. Rumor has it, they will offer that option later. It only works on IOS right now.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

In the meantime, you can download to a computer and copy them manually.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Okay. Thanks for clarification.

I thought it would on Android and I tried to "get show". That for some reason took the file and moved to top of list placing in a folder even though it's only one file.

Any idea on how I can remove this and place that file back in newest to oldest order?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a setup where I use of combination of KMTTG and Plex.... I have IOS, but the transcoding and downloading takes so long and doesn't run in the background.

(Assuming your content isn't copy protected) Using your home computer, queue up any recordings you want using KMMTG for download and transcode and place in your Plex library. 

Then use the Plex Download option to move content onto your IOS / Android device.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

If you can't "get show" when using Stream for Android, what is the point of this button? 

Since the show is already there, I am not what you gain with the "get show" button.

Anyone understand this?


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I have a setup where I use of combination of KMTTG and Plex.... I have IOS, but the transcoding and downloading takes so long and doesn't run in the background.
> 
> (Assuming your content isn't copy protected) Using your home computer, queue up any recordings you want using KMMTG for download and transcode and place in your Plex library.
> 
> Then use the Plex Download option to move content onto your IOS / Android device.


Wait, there's a Plex Download option?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, It is called PlexSync

And if you use the TiVo plugin you can skip KMTTG altogether...

Select the content from your TiVo and you can choose to download it.


----------

